# New tank tds shot up



## DavidW (15 Aug 2017)

Hi just wondering if this is normal. Yesterday i setup a CRB it's 35 litre I've added cal aqua black earth and a few pieces of wood. I added ro water re-minaralised to 150 tds. This morning I checked the tds and it's shot up to 280. Is this normal?
Thanks


----------



## Planted Bows (15 Aug 2017)

What other hardscaoe do you have in there? 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (15 Aug 2017)

DavidW said:


> cal aqua black earth



*http://calaqualabs.com/blackearthpremium/*


> *Special characteristics of Black Earth Premium:*





> *1) Highly fertile*
> Black Earth Premium is formulated for maximum fertility. Made from natural fertile soil rich in humic acids, it contains a large amount of essential plant nutrients such as Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorous, and trace elements such as* calcium, magnesium*, iron, and manganese.



I have no personal experience with this substrate.. But reading this.. Could be extra the added calcium and magnesium leaching.


----------



## DavidW (15 Aug 2017)

So should hopefully settle down soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## zozo (15 Aug 2017)

In the end it always does when water changes are performed..  At least if you do not have any that takes long and keeps disolving like for ever e.g. a soft limestone etc.


----------

